# New to plants



## GilDeMelo (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi,
I am new to this forum. have an established freshwater tropical community tank with a sand substrate and I really want to introduce plants into it... I think it will make it look better, be better for the water quality and be better for the fish as well. I tried reading up on info regarding aquatic plants and I guess I would categorize the tank as low tech & low light. I am looking for low maintenance, short to medium type plants. Can anyone recommend what plants I should use. Also, is anyone close to zip code 12533 that has any spare cuttings or plants that they can pass on to me... Especially if you are just going to throw them in the trash after you do your tank maintenance. I will happily drive to you for pick up. I can't trade anything yet because I don't have anything to trade. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Rakaal (Mar 10, 2016)

I can confidently say I am no where close to your zip code. So I cant help with giving you clippings. 

I will say when I started my first tank I did some research on low light and undemanding plants and found that with my parameters java fern, java moss, anubias, and some crypts met my needs. My crypts ((Wenditii "Green") are now going out of control with growth and the anubias isn't far behind. I purchased all of them from Petsmart. I did not do anything spectacular. Just ensure your parameters meet what is required from the plants you acquire. DO NOT base any decisions solely from the advise from a box store employee. Do you own research and ask questions on forums such as APC.

My low light tank has a Marineland Double Bright LED (9 hours on) with 2 Fluval HOB, Flourite substrate topped with pea gravel. The tank is heavily stocked with fish. I do nothing but weekly water changes and filter maintenance. No CO2 and no ferts.


----------



## GilDeMelo (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi Rakaal.
Thanks for the reply... As a test a while ago I tried Java Fern because, from everything I read, it was "rediculously easy to grow" and "impossible to kill"... Well, It died. I want to try again but if I could kill the un-killable plant, I'm not sure if it's a good idea. I was thinking about crypts but I read that they are very sensitive to changes and will melt if they ar moved or the water parameters fluctuate too much. I don't plan on moving them once they're in and the water should be pretty consistent but, after the java fern, I'm a little gun shy.
I think I would prefer to have plants that are rooted in the substrate anyway. I was thinking of choosing some combo from the following (not all, just some)... Dwarf Sag, Crypt Wendtii (which you have already recommended), Amazon Sword, Bacopa, Pygmy Sword & Water Wisteria. Are any of these not good choices? I only have sand as substrate but I was planning on using root tabs to feed the roots. I also have a desk lamp that I can use for additional light. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Stussy28 (Mar 16, 2016)

I am by no means an expert, but I have always had trouble growing Amazon swords in low light/low tech tanks. They did ok but leaves were always growing while others were always dying. They definitely need root tabs though.


----------



## Rakaal (Mar 10, 2016)

Gil,

I guess it would be helpful to know what the parameters are for your specific tank (gallons, light, ph, kH, etc). I will not profess to be the all knowing on aquarium plants, however I am learning. My concern would be that if there is something in your tank the is inhibiting the growth of Java Fern, that needs to be addressed before I would waste any time of money on anything else.


----------



## Rakaal (Mar 10, 2016)

I guess I should have prefaced that with "How did you (plant) the Java Fern?". If the rhizome is buried (not the brownish roots, the green stem looking thing the leaves grow from), the fern will die regardless of how good (or not) your parameters are.


----------



## GilDeMelo (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi Rakaal,
I was aware that the Java Fern could not be planted... I tied the three plants to three different rocks and placed them in the tank. The tank parameters are..

Ammonia = 0
Nitrite = 0
Nitrate = 30
Ph = 8
Kh = Not Sure
Gh = Not Sure
Water Temp = 75F

The tank is 29 gallons and the lights are 6 banks of three LED pods on a cover that came with the tank. Probably not enough light but I didn't think the low light would have that much of a negative impact on it.


----------



## Rakaal (Mar 10, 2016)

Gil,
Do you have any fish, or are you dosing any type of fert? Im assuming that you use some sort of dechlorinator? I don't mean to sound condescending, but I have found throughout life that the most logical solution is usually the correct solution. I just want to be sure the bases are covered before we delve into the abnormal.

I cant seem to kill my Java Fern or my wenditii 'green'. The stuff has almost become a nuisance. Based on what you have said I can only conclude that since Java Fern is a water column feeder there is not enough nutrient in the water to sustain it. It could be a light issue but I'm skeptical on that as Java Fern is not light demanding. 

I will say that my "low light tank" is probably considered "overstocked". I need to change about 50% of the water every 10 days or so to keep the nitrate readings down. We are going to have significant difference in our ability to grow crypt wenditii, I have a Flourite substrate with sand topped with a thin layer of river rock. Flourite is very high in Iron which is very good for rooted plants.

Maybe consider adding a few more fish or start dosing with nitrogen if you have a very low biological load. I will maintain my recommendation that until you are able to determine why Java Fern struggles you should postpone adding additional plants. I would not want the frustration. Once you figure out the issue...GAME ON.


----------



## GilDeMelo (Mar 13, 2016)

I was not adding any ferts at that time and the tank was not overly stocked at the time but it is now... I have 1 Gourami, 3 Corys, 3 Platys, 3 Cherry Barbs, 2 Black Mollies, 10 Guppies, 10 Neon Tetras & 2 African Dwarf Frogs. I do weekly water changes. Maybe it was just a fluke thing with the particular plant I purchased.


----------



## JuliaAdkins (Apr 23, 2012)

There is an excellent article by Sundeep Mandal titled How To Set Up a Planted Tank that has some very good information. Good read. Can be found online.


----------



## LiSwtSLaS (Mar 31, 2016)

My java fern and Christmas moss were the first plants I started with in a little three gallon. I used seachems products Flourish and Flourish excel once a week and found that was really all I needed for those two plants. The first is trace nutrients, the second is dissolved CO2. I don't know if you said you had a bubbler or not? But I know if you have too much agitation in the water it doesn't let CO2 build up while the light is off and then the plants don't have enough to photosynthesize so they die off. It might not be a big problem with a larger tank but in my three gallon I have a one bubbler that used to be on full blast, I got a small valve from walmart and now it sends up about six bubbles per second (just to make a tiny current)


----------

